# Build 3-point lift for chain harrow?



## Shifty (Jul 26, 2017)

I just bought a chain harrow with a 3-point lift and the lift came with the paint scraped off. This will rust so I'm going to return it. Has anyone ever built a 3-point lift? The chain harrow doesn't weigh that much and I thought I could bolt together 2"x4"s. The issue is the 3 connections to the tractor. Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Shifty, welcome to the tractor forum.

A can of spray paint will fix lift. I doubt that you could make one that would last out of 2x4's. If the harrow is like my neighbor's, it digs in and pulls very hard.


----------



## Shifty (Jul 26, 2017)

I know - paint. I'm just really annoyed to spend $650 and then have to paint it. It took over a month to get it and cost me more than planned. I'm thinking of just getting the $300 one from Tractor Supply but I don't really want to carry it around in the front loader. I think they get tangled up when folded.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How big is this set of harrows, and what are you doing with it? If you are just grooming a sand riding ring, maybe you could just get away with a set of old bed springs, the type in the angle iron frame. Or... just get the paint. If you are dragging your harrows around, your going to be scraping the paint off of something. Keep the paint handy for the fall when you put your harrows away!


----------



## Shifty (Jul 26, 2017)

I have been using a large chain-link gate for my sand arena but the weeds have gotten out of control. I limped along last year with a vintage harrow that is all bent up. I'm not worried about paint on the harrow itself, just on the lift. It will be outside. I'm also going to use it to break apart grass mats for fire prevention. The one I got is only 4' wide which isn't really big enough. For half the price I can get a 6' one.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That chain link gate has me thinking.... I wonder if a gate of an appropriate size with a few well placed fence fittings might have you on your way to a homemade harrows lift. Galvanized... no worries about rust! Perhaps return what you have and get the 6 footer and some gate hardware!


----------



## Shifty (Jul 26, 2017)

That's an idea. I actually have a pipe gate that I used with the arena was new and just needed to be flattened out. I still can't picture how it would attach to the 3-point ends without having the right attachments. It has to have something going to the top lift to get the harrow off the ground.


----------



## Shifty (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm looking at a product from another company and they just run chains from the top lift to the far corners of the frame. Bed frame pieces might work too.


----------

